# How do you store small scraps?



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm looking for ideas on what to do with my small scraps of wood that are too small for my lumber racks, and don't belong/fit in my sheet goods spot. I don't have much room in my space, and I do burn some of it during the spring/summer/fall months. I just don't know what to do with the little pieces of 2×4 and very small pieces of various hardwoods that I have. I currently keep them all in a yard cart in the middle of the garage (my pseudo workshop) and move the cart around as needed.

Pics of my workshop in my profile are outdated as I just complete reworked the space this past week. I'm looking for some ideas though.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Must admit, mine are stored in boxes at strategic places around the shop. One for plywood, one for hardwood and one for those long rippings used for trimming out plywood edges.


----------



## ChrisBunker (Jan 28, 2011)

Right now while I am putting my shop together….they are on the floor. Heh.
I know I need to rig something up better. I have use an old milk crate in the past.

As a side question: What constitutes a scrap? I tend to keep everything that isn't made from construction lumber.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I had the same problem and I just recently built a cart to hold my small cut offs… I plan on adding some pvc to the sides to hold my thin strips and dowels. I put it on wheels so that it would be easy to move if it got in the way or I wanted to put somewhere else. That was a big problem with my old cut off bins, I would have to empty them just to move them. I also keep a couple plastic storage tubs which I put the pieces I plan to burn. It makes it real easy come fire time because all I have to do is bring the storage bin inside and fill my stove from there.

If you search on this site you will find some great ideas for carts like this. I used one single sheet of 4×8 MDF.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, I don't know if you also save the very little scraps but those plastic shoe boxed sized tubs work great for the very small pieces. I know home depot sells the plastic tubs for 1 dollar. I have a dozen or so of them in the shop. you can kind of see a couple of them on the top of the cart in the picture. Makes it easier to sort and find the real small scraps.


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Chris - the floor method is also in good use currently as my yard cart is overflowing!

Dan - thanks for the picture, I really like this (maybe on a smaller scale given my limited space) and have the sheet goods to make one already!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I use plastic wastebaskets of various sizes. I have three or four of them for scraps.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have one of those Rubbermaid tubs under my CMS for the cut offs. Anything over say a foot and it goes in spot in my storage rack.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I put small scraps into buckets or tubs, trying to keep them in order of wood species.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i made a 5 meter long miter saw bench, the first 120cm are cabinets for accesories, but the remaining space under the bench is purely a cutoff shelf for the shorter pieces that can be of use. the rest goes in a bag for burning in the stove.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I try and cut to smaller project size then put them in shoe boxes.

I can go as small as light pulls, door wedges & pen blanks

Then when friends who can use them pop around they have the right sizes for projects.

However at the moment there is a MOUNTAIN behind my bandsaw. 

Jamie


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

It is hard to know when a piece is too small….I use alot of small pieces for inlays, pen making, bottle stoppers…and splines on mitre'd boxes….I keep my scraps in a box by type….hardwoods or construction (plywood…dimensional). If the boxes are getting too full…Ill sort and put some of the bigger cutoffs on my shelf….for pen blanks…the final destination for smaller or unuseable cut offs is the wood burning stove in my shop….it is constantly burning during the winter months…..so I use alot of cut offs in there (except for treated woods and sappy woods….those get tossed).


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

I made a shallow box to fit under my workbench lower drawers with dividers for wood types. When not in use I slide it under the bench and it's out of the way till I need it again.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I throw big pieces in a large plastic tote stashed under my work bench and small pieces in 5 gallon buckets to use when starting fires in the fire-place. Longer pieces go into storage racks built into the ceiling of my garage.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a long battle in my shop I continually fight. Usually the corner is where it all goes till I get depressed enough and then I start going through it and burning it. Then more depression sets in unless its in the smoker cooking the steak.

I want to set up shelves high on the wall to get it out of my way.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Aw Yes! The old what do you do with all those pieces of fine wood you can't bring yourself to burn or toss. Here's my method. outstanding as you will find. I have 8 or 10 Rubbermade totes full of walnut, maple, mahogany etc. These are stored in my wood shed were I NEVER pull them out and look for something. Too much trouble. So there the stuff sets ageing like a fine wine. I a few more years I'll open one up and see if has improved.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

On the burn pile… or gets gifted.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I scroll saw and make jewelry. I buy pieces that most of you consider scrap, and I save almost every pirce. I use plastic rolling drawer carts with each drawer devoted to different thicknesses and sizes. 
MrsN


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a couple examples of what I do with some of it. I also use plastic containers and boxes for smaller pieces. I've got coffee cans full of birdhouse do-dads, so I use the scrape down to almost nothing.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Wood stove, they make great kindling!


----------



## floridagramps (Feb 10, 2009)

I built a closet in a corner of garage 3×3 x 8 with 1 shelf 52 inches below ceiling. I store plyywood cutoffs in the upper section. Half of the upper section is for 4 foot lengths up to 36 wide. The other half of upper section is partitioned to hold short plywood cutoffs sorted by thickness with a space for dowels and moldings.
Plywood oak panels in white pine frames hide these goodies.

The bottom half of closet contains a scrap cut off box on casters. I partitioned this box into 6 segments. Used primarily for hardwood scraps for small projects.

I also built a closed shelf 2 feet deep and 30 inches tall that butts into ceiling on one garage wall. Used for labelled large plastic box containers. 1/4 inch oak ply doors slide in grooves in milled 2×4's painted white hide the goodies and make the garage more "presentable"

Larger wood scraps I store in attic over garage accessible by pull down ladder


----------

